# one in a million



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

i was at the big O yesterday , fishing .... i hada bottom rig on a nice penn spinning rod ( cobia set up) ... when my fly line sounded with a king , i set down my cobe rod and the bait was sitting on the dive platform . a wave washed it off ... and one foot away from the boat a cuda grabed the bait and yanked the rod and reel over to davey jones locker . so if any one finds it PM me and i will give you 50 bucs for getting it off the bottom .


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

> *Ozeanjager (7/6/2009)*i was at the big O yesterday , fishing .... i hada bottom rig on a nice penn spinning rod ( cobia set up) ... when my fly line sounded with a king , i set down my cobe rod and the bait was sitting on the dive platform . a wave washed it off ... and one foot away from the boat a cuda grabed the bait and yanked the rod and reel over to davey jones locker . so if any one finds it PM me and i will give you 50 bucs for getting it off the bottom .


Dang the bad luck. Unless the rod and reelcombo is somewhere on the upper structure or flight deck, you can kiss it goodbye. Pretty deep there.


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

Which end, or what part of the wreck were you on?


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

That is funny as hell...Not to make light of your loss. Years ago I bought 2 5500C combos. I came down to Pensacola and went out to the pier. Keep in mind these are brand new, never been used. I bait up my first one and cast it out, set it down leaning on the rail. I pick up the second to bait it up and before I can get a piece of bait in my hand I see the butt on the first one bounce twice on the decking before it launches like a rocket. Not two minutes later the guy next to me gets a hit....fish on...what he caught was my combo (50+yards beyond where it went in). I grab it and reel it in and the blue that hit it was still hooked. Now what makes you think after being drug in and not just fallen overboard that it isn't at the Edge by now:doh. Yes could be on the flight deck but I kind of doubt it...here's to hoping. I learned my lesson...I think you learned the same one I did.:banghead:banghead


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

Well if it gives you any hope, I know it can be done. Back in mid june I was out fishing with a guy who lost a penn international overboard in 90ft of water. When I realized the rod was gone I hit MOB on the GPS. Just today we were out diving and had a little air and a little bottom time left so we bounced down there and sure enough we found it. Its been at least 3 weeks so it had some growth but hey it can be done.


----------



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

i dont know what part of the wreck i was over , but it doesnt matter ..the cuda had his afterburners on .... i watched it semi circle the boat leaveinga bubble trail like a 747 in the jet stream .... its a big deck and the bridge it pretty big too.... i just know there are diveres there all the time ... if it was hung , or landed on the deck ... i would take it .


----------

